# Drop cloths - yes or no?



## Salvie (Apr 28, 2007)

Hi Again,

I am kind of new at this and I am trying to establish some policies and procedures for my workers. I have been doing some reading and have heard of some guys not using drop cloths when they paint. Am I being too fanatical? We do a lot of high end work and I want to make sure we leave the place as we found it. For example, getting paint on outlets and switches. I just went to pick up a check at a customer's house and she pointed out paint on an outlet and a few drops on the floor. I know she was being picky but none the less it was embarassing. I layed off one of my workers for the day b/c of this. 

Just looking for some guidance.....

Thanks,
Salvie


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Drop cloths, Absolutely, from the front door to the work area.


----------



## chipster (Dec 31, 2007)

I always just use the customers old newspapers or old bed sheets.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

*drop clothes*

No, never use drop cloths. If you really feel the need to protect the floor use the bottom side of your customer's table cloth or maybe drapes (assuming they do not look into that window from the outside of the house). Bottom of floor rugs and mats also make good drop cloths, just make sure the paint is dry before you put them back.:jester::laughing:



I cover everything possible with drop cloths.


----------



## Ball's (Jan 15, 2008)

CYA Cover Your Arse


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

One word:


*Gravity*


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

absolutley drop cloths. A drop goes on the floor, a tarp covers things.

Plastic drops or blue plastic tarps used as drops is a no go. Paint drop don't stick to plastic and get everywhere when you pick them up. Not to mention being slippery.


----------



## The paint whisperer (Oct 18, 2007)

To me, it just like an insurance. You may not need it but it is nice to have it.

I also like to show that i care even though some of my clients houses were so messy. :blink: :blink:


----------



## DelW (Apr 18, 2007)

The paint whisperer said:


> To me, it just like an insurance. You may not need it but it is nice to have it.
> 
> I also like to show that i care even though some of my clients houses were so messy. :blink: :blink:


Exactly, 1st time you don't use em, you'll wish you had.:yes:


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

Why are we having this talk? This is like asking if painters use brushes. New post please.

Oh, by the way, a customer showing you drops of paint is not them being picky...you are a guest in their house and you'd do the same if the roles we're reversed


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

Rich said:


> Why are we having this talk? This is like asking if painters use brushes. New post please.
> 
> Oh, by the way, a customer showing you drops of paint is not them being picky...you are a guest in their house and you'd do the same if the roles we're reversed


here here, i concur:thumbsup:


----------



## ComRemodel (Dec 11, 2007)

The only time I wouldn't use drop cloths is in new construction before the finish floor or anything else is there.


----------



## chipster (Dec 31, 2007)

I use my plastic kiddy pool and move it around as I go.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Butyl backed drops with blue tape on all outlets. ( with switch plates and receptacle covers removed)


----------



## DelW (Apr 18, 2007)

******** said:


> I use my plactic kiddy pool and move it around as I go.


 
Hmm, now there's an idea:whistling2:


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

******** said:


> I use my plastic kiddy pool and move it around as I go.


this is how we know you aren't a pro. A pro would have a trail of pools instead of moving just one around, possibly scratching the floor.

why don't you just use cardboard. Maybe a cardboard box with kitty litter.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

******** said:


> I always just use the customers old newspapers or old bed sheets.


Ok, now this is getting pretty contradictory ********. You haul around a  swimming pool in the interest of spill containment and then throw down newspapers for drops? Are they pretty absorbant? If you set a halogen light on them do they smolder?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Rich said:


> Why are we having this talk? This is like asking if painters use brushes. New post please.


It does beg the question doesnt it, Rich? I think its time for ******** to come clean and confess that he is not a professional painter. There's got to be a more appropriate venue for the information that he shares. The dude cracks me up, but wow, the kiddy pool is pushing it. And the painting a whole house with a hot dog roller. And the investing advice. And...24 hours from the nearest paint store. Lets get a Painttalk radio show on Sirius and get this dude out there to a larger more diverse audience.


----------



## chipster (Dec 31, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Ok, now this is getting pretty contradictory ********. You haul around a  swimming pool in the interest of spill containment and then throw down newspapers for drops? Are they pretty absorbant? If you set a halogen light on them do they smolder?


:whistling2: The newspaper and bed sheets were sarcasm. 

:yes: I am serious about the kiddy pool. After I spread the drop clothes around the room I place the kiddy pool somewhere strategic in the room.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

******** said:


> :whistling2: The newspaper and bed sheets were sarcasm in response to the ridiculous original post.
> 
> :yes: I am serious about the kiddy pool. After I spread the drop clothes around the room I place the kiddy pool somewhere strategic in the room.


Kettle, pot, pot, kettle...Have you seen many ridiculous posts on here?
Can you elaborate on the strategy of kiddy pool placement? This innovative technique could really catch on. You should design your own version that is specifically for painters. It could have compartments for brush cleaning and storage, OSHA approved hazardous spill compliance package on board, non-marking ball bearing caster style wheels for easy maneuverability. Instead of pulling our legs on painttalk you could be laughing all the way to the bank.


----------



## paulingrad (Dec 23, 2007)

******** said:


> :whistling2: The newspaper and bed sheets were sarcasm.
> 
> :yes: I am serious about the kiddy pool. After I spread the drop clothes around the room I place the kiddy pool somewhere strategic in the room.


 
stoppit... i'm f******* laughing too much


----------



## chipster (Dec 31, 2007)

I am working on something with casters that is rectangular, fits through most door ways, and is lightweight. 
It will have throw away inside fitting plastic covers too!

I’m looking for silent partner investors to help me move this idea forward and share in the rewards if it takes the painting industry by storm.
 

Stay tuned, you may see me on the Big Idea show someday.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

******** said:


> I am working on something with casters that is rectangular, fits through most door ways, and is lightweight. Stay tuned, you may see me on the Big Idea show someday.


God, I hope so. My son has a little red wagon that might be just the ticket.


----------



## chipster (Dec 31, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> God, I hope so. My son has a little red wagon that might be just the ticket.


:furious:


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

******** you're bringing it all on yourself

yes some may ask simple questions or make simple statements in here, but remember we all (well most of us) have a background of years in the trade, so please spare us all with the "censored" comments and the "angry" comments...it's not like what we are saying isn't warranted


----------



## Salvie (Apr 28, 2007)

Thanks Guys I Hear You
Salvie


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

So what all you pro's use drops? Well i better order some too, got to try and keep up.


----------



## NuView Painting (Sep 25, 2007)

drop cloths and take the ceiling fans off


----------



## Safety Guy (Jul 19, 2007)

Although I think ole ******** has spent too much time in the spraybooth without protection what he is saying about a pool makes some sort of sense. I think for our epoxy floor or drywall finishing operations this could work. The central mix location could be protected without any mess, how many times have you been able to tell without question where the finishers have mixed their mud??


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Safety Guy said:


> Although I think ole ******** has spent too much time in the spraybooth without protection what he is saying about a pool makes some sort of sense. I think for our epoxy floor or drywall finishing operations this could work. The central mix location could be protected without any mess, how many times have you been able to tell without question where the finishers have mixed their mud??


He claims to be a painter, not a mixer. If I had to send my crew to a centralized location every time they poured paint out of a container into a tray or pail they would be walking several miles per day. But then, ******** is 24 hours from his nearest paint store, so I guess he has a different concept of time. I love the dude. He is fiercely independant.


----------



## chipster (Dec 31, 2007)

Safety Guy said:


> Although I think ole ******** has spent too much time in the spraybooth without protection what he is saying about a pool makes some sort of sense. I think for our epoxy floor or drywall finishing operations this could work. The central mix location could be protected without any mess, how many times have you been able to tell without question where the finishers have mixed their mud??


*Yeh, that's what I'm talking about! You're feeling it!* :brows:


----------



## chipster (Dec 31, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> He claims to be a painter, not a mixer. If I had to send my crew to a centralized location every time they poured paint out of a container into a tray or pail they would be walking several miles per day. But then, ******** is 24 hours from his nearest paint store, so I guess he has a different concept of time. I love the dude. He is fiercely independant.


Just curious, when is the last time you painted something yourself on a job?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

6 hours ago...there were drop cloths everywhere but not a swimming pool to be found


----------



## Housepainter (Jan 6, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> God, I hope so. My son has a little red wagon that might be just the ticket.


Hey I have an affiliate site that sells the red wagons, we can line them with those plastic black pond liners, we can use one that has three tiers to place our supplies, paint and those OSHA kits.:blink::blink:


----------



## chipster (Dec 31, 2007)

Housepainter said:


> Hey I have an affiliate site that sells the red wagons, we can line the with those plastic black pond liners, we can use one that has three tiers to place our supplies, paint and those OSHA kits.:blink::blink:


fish ponds! Yessssssssssss. Not the kidney shaped ones but the oval ones. Thanks for the idea, they will look more pro to the customers and are a bit more sturdy. Thak you!!!:notworthy:


----------



## Housepainter (Jan 6, 2008)

:jester:Chip you just want do, I hear the late night TV host need some good comic writers


----------



## Nathan (Mar 28, 2007)

******** said:


> :whistling2: The newspaper and bed sheets were sarcasm.


I'm all for having fun guys but lets not turn the site into a joke either. Thanks.


----------



## chipster (Dec 31, 2007)

Nathan said:


> I'm all for having fun guys but lets not turn the site into a joke either. Thanks.


 
I truly apologize for being a jokester. From now on any posts I make will be serious. 

I know the whole kiddy pool sounded outrageous but in all honesty I do use one on large re-paint jobs to pour paints into other buckets or pans instead of pouring paint willy nelly through out the inside and out side of a customers home. 

I see so many painters who are sloppy around here, they pour paint on the customers nice brick porch, on their carpet, hard wood floors with out giving a darn if they make a mess. Yes it is unconventional, and yes others think I’m a clown for doing it, but I still use that technique.


----------



## Nathan (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks ********!


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

******** said:


> I truly apologize for being a jokester. From now on any posts I make will be serious.


Thanks for coming clean ********! :clap: :clap:


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

Chip, in all seriousness...where do you store the pool? You must have a van or a big truck with a cap.


----------



## Paul_R (Apr 19, 2007)

Well DUH. Doing high end work , and then asking about wether or not to drop? Give me a break.:bangin: The ONLY time I would not use a drop is when the carpet is about to be replaced. I do not do new construction, don't think anyone would drop a subfloor. If you employ people make damn sure that they clean up any mess that they make! I can't believe this! Jowho is right about the plastic, you can track paint all over the place .

Happy painting, Paul.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Are we still talking about this?


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

Paul_R said:


> Well DUH. Doing high end work , and then asking about wether or not to drop? Give me a break.:bangin: The ONLY time I would not use a drop is when the carpet is about to be replaced. I do not do new construction, don't think anyone would drop a subfloor. If you employ people make damn sure that they clean up any mess that they make! I can't believe this! Jowho is right about the plastic, you can track paint all over the place .
> 
> Happy painting, Paul.


Speaking of subfloor, I was working for a log home builder in Hayward, WI once. Laboring. Dropped a full 5' log off my shoulder and it went right through the subfloor. LOL. That was back in my drinking days. Woke up on a reservation once, in bed with a rotweiller, 3 natives pointing and laughing.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Nathan said:


> I'm all for having fun guys but lets not turn the site into a joke either. Thanks.


He REALLY wasnt that bad. Now that we have precedent for reversal of the lifetime ban, any chance?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Oh God, sigh.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> Oh God, sigh.


Do you have children Sean?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Was chip banned? I think he just took his kiddie pool and went away?!


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Well, we cannot even spell his full name: ********


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Do you have children Sean?


Yeah 3 of them 9, 7, and 6 in August. 



RCP said:


> Was chip banned? I think he just took his kiddie pool and went away?!


He was banned to where I think saying the word ******** is forbidden.
Yep forbidden.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

.........


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

RCP said:


> Was chip banned? I think he just took his kiddie pool and went away?!


He was the first. He did nothing in '08 that doesnt happen routinely now. I vote for reinstatement.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

"Ewing" and "Gabe" was forbidden too. :whistling2:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> "Ewing" and "Gabe" was forbidden too. :whistling2:


lol Never.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Forgive the tangent, but did joewho leave because you picked on his buddy the guru? Good God, if there was a pt highlights reel that whole debacle would be right up there. Holy crap that was funny.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> He was the first. He did nothing in '08 that doesnt happen routinely now. I vote for reinstatement.


Says the guy with tenure!:whistling2:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Forgive the tangent, but did joewho leave because you picked on his buddy the guru? Good God, if there was a pt highlights reel that whole debacle would be right up there. Holy crap that was funny.


I think that was part of it I think. He seemed to get frustrated easy and thought he expressed himself poorly at times. I imagine it was a whole enchilada kind of thing. Of course this is speculation on my part. 

That picture where it was said that was Joewho with the guru was funny stuff. 

Say his name three times in a single post and he will pop up out of the wood work.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> I think that was part of it I think. He seemed to get frustrated easy and thought he expressed himself poorly at times. I imagine it was a whole enchilada kind of thing. Of course this is speculation on my part.
> 
> That picture where it was said that was Joewho with the guru was funny stuff.
> 
> Say his name three times in a single post and he will pop up out of the wood work.


I'd downplay the guru thing. Its probably still scabbed over.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Cant have too many drop cloths. I have interior and exterior drops. Enough to fill the bed of a pick-up truck and could use more.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Woodland said:


> Cant have too many drop cloths. I have interior and exterior drops. Enough to fill the bed of a pick-up truck and could use more.


I do it the same way and the good thing about interior drops is after awhile they become exterior drops.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I use bed sheets.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> That picture where it was said that was Joewho with the guru was funny stuff.
> 
> .


I just tried to find a pic of that wierd little dude. OMG that was funny stuff!!!!!!


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I use bed sheets.


lol - i really do - they come in handy for bushes and chit.

Pat


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> I just tried to find a pic of that wierd little dude. OMG that was funny stuff!!!!!!


Seriously. Thats when Bill developed bladder control problems. Speaking of which, where is the Hall of Famer?


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

PatsPainting said:


> lol - i really do - they come in handy for bushes and chit.
> 
> Pat


Yup, I use sheets for bushes and chit too.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Woodland said:


> Yup, I use sheets for bushes and chit too.


I use sheets for toilets and crap that thick drops don't form well around... after I take a dump.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> I do it the same way and the good thing about interior drops is after awhile they become exterior drops.


Yup, its almost like sending them out too pasture after they've seen better days.


----------



## hammerheart14 (May 29, 2010)

interior: plastic taped down, THEN nice, clean drop cloths. Always, there's nothing better. exterior, well, usually drops and red rosin, depending.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

i love these kinds of threads


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

hammerheart14 said:


> interior: plastic taped down, THEN nice, clean drop cloths. Always, there's nothing better. exterior, well, usually drops and red rosin, depending.


Plastic under your drops? Do you tend to spill a lot of paint? Are you one of those spilly painters?


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

why not get the butyl backed drops?? Sounds like you are trying to start a new paint technique.. get your roller loaded, run at the drop and slide along the wall.. I have heard of production but that is plain sick man!! :laughing: :jester:


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

I miss the days when questions like this would be met with this response:




DeanV said:


> No, never use drop cloths. If you really feel the need to protect the floor use the bottom side of your customer's table cloth or maybe drapes (assuming they do not look into that window from the outside of the house). Bottom of floor rugs and mats also make good drop cloths, just make sure the paint is dry before you put them back


And not followed by this Politically correct qualifier:




DeanV said:


> I cover everything possible with drop cloths.


----------



## dubinpainting (Feb 16, 2010)

Salvie said:


> Hi Again,
> 
> I am kind of new at this and I am trying to establish some policies and procedures for my workers. I have been doing some reading and have heard of some guys not using drop cloths when they paint. Am I being too fanatical? We do a lot of high end work and I want to make sure we leave the place as we found it. For example, getting paint on outlets and switches. I just went to pick up a check at a customer's house and she pointed out paint on an outlet and a few drops on the floor. I know she was being picky but none the less it was embarassing. I layed off one of my workers for the day b/c of this.
> 
> ...


I don't use drop clothes but I should. After the job I always check the floor for drop's of paint. I always find a couple and I clean them up, but all the extra time spent checking and cleaning up I might as well just use a drop cloth


----------



## Felan Painting (Jun 24, 2010)

Salvie said:


> Hi Again,
> 
> I am kind of new at this and I am trying to establish some policies and procedures for my workers. I have been doing some reading and have heard of some guys not using drop cloths when they paint. Am I being too fanatical? We do a lot of high end work and I want to make sure we leave the place as we found it. For example, getting paint on outlets and switches. I just went to pick up a check at a customer's house and she pointed out paint on an outlet and a few drops on the floor. I know she was being picky but none the less it was embarassing. I layed off one of my workers for the day b/c of this.
> 
> ...


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

dubinpainting said:


> I don't use drop clothes but I should. After the job I always check the floor for drop's of paint. I always find a couple and I clean them up, but all the extra time spent checking and cleaning up I might as well just use a drop cloth



Dropcloths Everywhere Always ( within reason )

I'd rather waste 30 seconds placing a sheet than replace a carpet :thumbsup:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I just bought 6 4x15's and 3 9x12's :thumbsup: drop clothes every where is my way. :thumbsup:


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I just bought 6 4x15's and 3 9x12's :thumbsup: drop clothes every where is my way. :thumbsup:


I have 15 runners and a dozen jumbo sheets.

I was supposed to spray ceilings at night in a senior's complex for my old boss, and I told him to leave me a TONNE of dropsheets.

The box he left for me had 1 jumbo sheet and 2 runners.


I then went home and got all of mine, angry :whistling2:

I don't know how someone can operate a business with such a lack of equipment, I could go on for days!

I'm still raw about my 3-way his guy broke of mine that never got replaced that was onlt used cause he didn't have any left!


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

I have more drops than I know what to do with. Most of them are in duffel bags in my shed, because, yep, while once interior drops they are now only exterior worthy. 

But, since I use 32" paper outside for the most part, my set of exterior drops continues to grow while not being used. 

I'm sure I'll find some use for them at some point though - at least that's what I tell myself to stop myself from throwing countless hundreds worth of drops in the trash.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Rcon said:


> I have more drops than I know what to do with. Most of them are in duffel bags in my shed, because, yep, while once interior drops they are now only exterior worthy.
> 
> But, since I use 32" paper outside for the most part, my set of exterior drops continues to grow while not being used.
> 
> I'm sure I'll find some use for them at some point though - at least that's what I tell myself to stop myself from throwing countless hundreds worth of drops in the trash.



32 inch paper 

Wtf, I use 12!

Where do you get this stuff


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

BC_Painter said:


> 32 inch paper
> 
> Wtf, I use 12!
> 
> Where do you get this stuff


Most paint stores and all the box stores sell it.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

BC_Painter said:


> 32 inch paper
> 
> Wtf, I use 12!
> 
> Where do you get this stuff


:lol:

I get it at GP. I use 12" off the hand masker, but lay down 32" on concrete. Way cheaper than killing drop sheets. I think I apy about $15/100 yard roll.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> Most paint stores and all the box stores sell it.


I've never seen it

Am I just blind?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

BC_Painter said:


> 32 inch paper
> 
> Wtf, I use 12!
> 
> Where do you get this stuff



:lol:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

BC_Painter said:


> I've never seen it
> 
> Am I just blind?


Could be an American store thing. Alec will be able to tell you a store location.

Edit: he said the paint store too, so yep you need glasses.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Rcon said:


> :lol:
> 
> I get it at GP. I use 12" off the hand masker, but lay down 32" on concrete. Way cheaper than killing drop sheets. I think I apy about $15/100 yard roll.


I am going to have to ask about this!

Is it heavy? or thin like the stuff off of the hand maskers

P.s. At least I can't say I haven't learned anything off of PT !


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

BC_Painter said:


> I am going to have to ask about this!
> 
> Is it heavy? or thin like the stuff off of the hand maskers


It's heavier paper than hand masker material. And don't go trying to use it with your hand masker either :lol:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Your talking about the old school masking?


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Rcon said:


> It's heavier paper than hand masker material.


Perfect! I will definitely check this stuff out asap



Rcon said:


> And don't go trying to use it with your hand masker either :lol:




Just cause I didn't know there was 32 inch paper doesn't mean I'm dumb enough to put it on a hand masker!

If anything I'll rig up a roll of 10 foot poly and a roll of duct tape! :whistling2:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

BC_Painter said:


> If anything I'll rig up a roll of 10 foot poly and a roll of duct tape! :whistling2:


Save the duct tape for the hardwood floors.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> Save the duct tape for the hardwood floors.


You can use that on fresh trim, hardwood floors, heck use it to cover the ceiling and spray the walls with no cutting in!

There is no end to the usefulness :thumbup:


----------



## hammerheart14 (May 29, 2010)

Rcon said:


> Plastic under your drops? Do you tend to spill a lot of paint? Are you one of those spilly painters?


just a careful painter. when you're painting the inside of a million dollar home, you don't want to take any chances. haven't used butyls yet, should give them a try!


----------



## Wallpaper Gypsy (Feb 22, 2010)

*Bunch of friggen amateurs!*

To even respond to this thread.. written by an upstart that never even held a brush.. and you took it seriously, Really?


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> Save the duct tape for the hardwood floors.


And wallpaper too.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

BC_Painter said:


> I am going to have to ask about this!
> 
> Is it heavy? or thin like the stuff off of the hand maskers
> 
> P.s. At least I can't say I haven't learned anything off of PT !


http://www.chemcomfg.com/product/floor-paper-non-flame-retardant-kraft-paper.html I always called it floor paper. Most paint stores carry it, or can order some for you. And yes, its heavier than the 12 inch rolls, but they can help you load it up in the Van.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

samk069 said:


> To even respond to this thread.. written by an upstart that never even held a brush.. and you took it seriously, Really?


Yes Sam you are in a DIY forum, refine your google search.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> Yes Sam you are in a DIY forum, refine your google search.


:laughing:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Save the duct tape for the hardwood floors.


And don't forget fella's Duct Tape works great for your sweeties Bikini lines too !!!


----------



## Michigan11 (Dec 16, 2008)

Nothing but aluminum foil.. wrap everything in it before you start


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

When I was up on a ladder priming windows today, I thought up a real clever and funny story pertaining to not using drops clothes at a job, just for the sole purpose of entertaining you all and attempting to be cool. Something like the lady asks why I use newspapers instead and I say cuz you picked the lowest price you , what do you expect? Oh, whats that lady, you don't like the way I talk to you? You know some people pay good money to be talked to like I just did to you, but you go for the lowball so you'd get the not so bad talk. Anyways, the clever story sounded better in my head than it does in print now. 

Anyways, I use protective items that will protect floors from splatters and spills, and it absorbs and stuff.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

BC_Painter said:


> Dropcloths Everywhere Always ( within reason )
> 
> I'd rather waste 30 seconds placing a sheet than replace a carpet :thumbsup:



Oh and a sidenote, do NOT place a dropsheet UNDER YOUR LADDER

A guy I worked with in Calgary for a couple years was alone at an interior jobsite, fully extended 20 foot ladder on hardwood on a dropsheet.

He drove himself to the hospital with a broken arm and a sprained wrist.

A few days Later I took over the job, the ladder was still on the floor and the can of paint had dried on the floor. No permanent damage in the house luckily and H/O was moving from out of province so they didn't have a clue. 

Point is, don't do dumb stuff like that and blame me cause i said drop cloths everywhere always :whistling2:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

BC_Painter said:


> Oh and a sidenote, do NOT place a dropsheet UNDER YOUR LADDER
> 
> A guy I worked with in Calgary for a couple years was alone at an interior jobsite, fully extended 20 foot ladder on hardwood on a dropsheet.
> 
> ...


what an idiot


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Guess you shouldn't have sent him solo. How much did that end up costing you?


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Guess you shouldn't have sent him solo. How much did that end up costing you?


Wasn't my employee, this was years ago when I was an employee, this kind of stuff would never fly on my sites..

I am sure his WCB rates went up a little, but other than that no real extra costs.


----------

